

Fund manager sets goats grazing in blighted Detroit - rmason
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/06/05/fund-manager-sets-goats-grazing-in-blighted-detroit/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

======
rmason
If you want a neighborhood by neighborhood view of Detroit's blight problem
check out [http://www.motorcitymapping.org](http://www.motorcitymapping.org)

